# Kukkiwon Patch



## Laurentkd (Nov 13, 2009)

So at the FIC Professor Ahn had a cool Kukkiwon patch.  Does anyone know if these are available to the public? Or do I first need to become an instructor at the Kukkiwon in order to get one?


----------



## Miles (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know of any place to buy them but at the FIC there were several folks besides Prof An who had them.  I thought when they gave us the KKW pin that was pretty cool.  I received a KKW tie when I visited the Museum.  But that patch is very neat.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I also thought it was pretty cool to get a pin. And now you can put a KKW pin on your KKW tie. How cool is that?!


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 14, 2009)

the kukki pins....






the patches....








its all about who ya know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yall know me.... sortof.....


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 14, 2009)

Miles and Laurentkd,

I put the link on there and then i thought about it.... there are alot of Kukkiwon bashers here... so why give them access to something that is rare to get....  I will send you the link.  

I know... call it childish...  but... Im getting tired and grouchy.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool- I searched everywhere!
Thanks!


----------



## Jphtkd (Nov 14, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> Miles and Laurentkd,
> 
> I put the link on there and then i thought about it.... there are alot of Kukkiwon bashers here... so why give them access to something that is rare to get....  I will send you the link.
> 
> I know... call it childish...  but... Im getting tired and grouchy.



I sent you a PM, can I get the link as well?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> Miles and Laurentkd,
> 
> I put the link on there and then i thought about it.... there are alot of Kukkiwon bashers here... so why give them access to something that is rare to get.... I will send you the link.
> 
> I know... call it childish... but... Im getting tired and grouchy.


 
Can you PM me the link?


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 17, 2009)

just wanted to see if you all got what you wanted?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2009)

For me Yes Thank you


----------



## dortiz (Nov 18, 2009)

You denied me?

: O


----------



## Miles (Nov 18, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> just wanted to see if you all got what you wanted?


 
Yes, thank you very much!


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 18, 2009)

dortiz said:


> You denied me?
> 
> : O


 no, not on purpose, I lost track.... check your PM.  sorry for the delay, to many PM's at once.  

Sorry.


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## dortiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol! All good. Thanks my friend.

Dave O.


----------



## Quest (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you once again.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 18, 2009)

I appreciate it as well!


----------



## aftab (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like the link too


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 31, 2009)

Me too, please


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jan 3, 2010)

Could someone share please?


----------



## aftab (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you once again :ultracool


----------



## Adrian0903 (Jan 10, 2010)

Please may I also havethe link.

Thankyou


----------



## msmitht (Jan 10, 2010)

could you send me the link as well?


----------



## grizzlytkd (Jan 21, 2010)

Could you send me the link as well I have been looking for this forever.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2010)

ust got mine in yesterday very nice and thank you once again.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 21, 2010)

ALL,

If you didnt get a chance to get one, sorry.

They are all gone.  Supposed to have a new design.  We'll see.

For the record, No I wasn't the one selling them and I had no gain from it.  If I had been smart enough, I would have purchased a ton and sold them for double
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I shouldve gotten a few more for myself!

But to everyone who got them, congrats, really nice patch.

Everyone else.... sorry.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> ALL,
> 
> If you didnt get a chance to get one, sorry.
> 
> ...


 
Damm should have order more of them......:rofl:


----------



## aftab (Aug 7, 2010)

If anyone in the UK wants any Kukkiwon patches, PM me as I might be able to get you a few :angel:


----------

